# Border Run every 180 Days?



## tigernerve

If I do a Border Run every 180 Days, which border is closer and easier from Mexico City (DF)? What's the cheapest option to renew my tourist visa every 6 months? It seems like doing the FM2 or FM3 might be a little more expensive with legal fees.

Which is the most affordable option? I wonder if there are any ships close by that you can enter and exit getting a stamp in and out of Mexico. But then again the fee might be higher right?

Please advise. We are a family of 5 so I must think of the most cheapest option.

Sorry, I am working with a tiny budget. It's cheap enough for me living in Mexico, it's just a little difficult to figure out the remaining legal part.

: BorderRun


----------



## chicois8

Nuevo Loreto is probably the closest border from DF ......New fee for FMM 294 Pesos ..........


----------



## tigernerve

Is there like a exit and re-entry fee also at the border? I doubt children get discounts.


----------



## joaquinx

tigernerve said:


> Is there like a exit and re-entry fee also at the border? I doubt children get discounts.


No, there is only the fee for the FMM. No discounts.


----------



## tigernerve

Really? I heard something about a Exit Tax? So there is none?


----------



## tigernerve

Wow! You are so helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## chicois8

Actually you may not even have to cross into the USA, I get my FMM 21 KM south of Nogales AZ, you could turn in your used up FMM's into the Immigration office drive down the road a mile or 2 then turn around and apply foe new ones.......This comes from an interview with the director of INM in San Miguel de Allende:

There will still be a place on the FMM for those who are coming into Mexico just for 180 days, as a tourist.

YES BUT WE WILL NOT CALL THEM TOURIST ANY MORE. THE PROPER TERM IS GOING TO BE, VISITOR WITH NO LUCRATIVE ACTIVITY.

It will still be possible for expats who do not have enough income under the temporary resident visa requirements to come in on an FMM, stay in Mexico for 180 days, then exit Mexico and come back in immediately on a new 180-day FMM, this process to be repeated indefinitely.

YES


----------



## Guest

Two day car rental from MX City to Chetumal, leave the rental car at a car park or hotel in Chetumal and cross the border, one night hotel in Belize? Probably cheaper for a family, and possible to do over a weekend.


----------



## tigernerve

Thanks! Your the bomb!


----------



## chicois8

*make up you mind*

The problem with Belize is the Mexican try and make you pay $10 to $20 USD to exit Mexico and I believe it cost $37 dollars each to exit Belize...x 5.........

But then again who knows what you say is believable or not, in this thread your a family of 5,in another thread your a group of 15, then a multinational group that can't go to Guatemala or Belize because one of your family/group has a green card and must visit the USA every 6 months, There are folks on this board spending time trying to help you and your story changes daily........


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> If I do a Border Run every 180 Days, which border is closer and easier from Mexico City (DF)? What's the cheapest option to renew my tourist visa every 6 months? It seems like doing the FM2 or FM3 might be a little more expensive with legal fees.


These days most people manage to handle the _trámites at INM without a lawyer, especially if their situation is pretty cut and dry. Would you be able to prove you have enough monthly income for yourself and your family to qualify for what-used-to-be-called an FM3? It would certainly make your life easier not having to shlep your family to the border every six months. And having a residence visa rather than a tourist card makes your life in Mexico much easier in many other ways too._


----------



## chicois8

Stranger and stranger, in you OP you write: It's cheap enough for me living in Mexico"

On the thread about the FMM on page 4 you state you in Chile now???????

Just where are you, troll land ????????


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Stranger and stranger, in you OP you write: It's cheap enough for me living in Mexico"
> 
> On the thread about the FMM on page 4 you state you in Chile now???????
> 
> Just where are you, troll land ????????


Now, now, chicois8, let's not jump to conclusions over a somewhat carelessly written sentence. Maybe the OP meant to type, "It will be cheap enough for me to live in Mexico", or maybe not. Who knows? We should keep in mind, however, that he's also written that he's coming to Mexico with a multi-national group of 15+ people, who might decide to gang up on us if we're not nice to them here at the Mexico Expat Forum


----------



## chicois8

Isla, this group of 15 or family of 5 evidently has not even entered Mexico yet so why worry about a border run at this point in time, but at least get the facts straight............

I am not a mind reader, all I see is what she typed......suerte y paz


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Isla, this group of 15 or family of 5 evidently has not even entered Mexico yet so why worry about a border run at this point in time, but at least get the facts straight............
> 
> I am not a mind reader, all I see is what she typed......suerte y paz


I was just making light of your comment. I've been under the weather all day and needed a bit of a laugh. I guess that you and I have different senses of humor !


----------



## chicois8

Isla, hope you are feeling better, we probably have the same sense of humor, I enjoy helping folks on these boards but I do not like wasting my time when they are caught in a lie.........LOL


----------



## tigernerve

Sorry for not being more specific. Again, we are a family of five, but we have others going to Mexico with us. Something like 15 more or less, mostly multi nationals. Not all of us will be entering Mexico on the exact same flight but we will all arrive in a similar time frame and need to do something after six months are up.


PS: Can I use my US License in Mexico for a rental car?


----------



## tigernerve

chicois8, I hope you feel better soon. And thank you everyone for so much help so far.


----------



## tigernerve

We will be there for some 2 years and on a tight budget so I need to prepare this in advance.


----------



## tigernerve

Based on my research Mexico will be much cheaper then living in the United States or Chile. Living there should not be an issue, but I will need to figure out how to trim down the legal and immigration expenses.

We all have income coming from abroad. Even though I consider my personal budget for my family low, Antonio at INM told me on the phone that for me being an American and with that amount of income coming in, I could get a visa, no problem. Though I have no way to verify this be written material. What Antonio says contradicts some of what I've read. 

But, considering that at least one or more people in the group we are coming with will be green card holders, it might be cheaper for us all overall to just do the border run. After all, if we will only be there some 2 years, all the paperwork might prove more expensive. What do you think?

Our children will be attending public school there also.


----------



## TundraGreen

tigernerve said:


> ... But, considering that at least one or more people in the group we are coming with will be green card holders, it might be cheaper for us all overall to just do the border run. After all, if we will only be there some 2 years, all the paperwork might prove more expensive. What do you think? ...


There is a lot of information and discussion about the requirements and costs for a visa in this forum. I don't want to repeat all of it, but can give you an approximate summary: A non-imigrante visa requires that you demonstrate about $1200-$1300 usd/month income. The fee is about $100 usd per year. There is some paperwork and time involved in obtaining it. Compared to the cost and time of making a special trip to the border it might be worthwhile even for just two years. If you have need to leave the country anyway once in a while, it is probably easier and cheaper to just stick with a tourist permit.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sounds like an impoverished missionary group to me! The OP has never stated the purpose of their two year visit to Mexico. If they are to be tourists, then the FMM and a 180 day stay is appropriate. If they are to be 'visitors without lucrative activities', then the new 'tarjeta de residencia temporal' will be what they need and should be prepared to pay for.
If I were an immigration officer, I would have a few pointed questions for each member of this 'group'; separately!
Something sounds either fishy or questionable by omission. Or, maybe the OP is just a troll.


----------



## chicois8

tigernerve said:


> Based on my research Mexico will be much cheaper then living in the United States or Chile. Living there should not be an issue, but I will need to figure out how to trim down the legal and immigration expenses.
> 
> We all have income coming from abroad. Even though I consider my personal budget for my family low, Antonio at INM told me on the phone that for me being an American and with that amount of income coming in, I could get a visa, no problem. Though I have no way to verify this be written material. What Antonio says contradicts some of what I've read.
> 
> But, considering that at least one or more people in the group we are coming with will be green card holders, it might be cheaper for us all overall to just do the border run. After all, if we will only be there some 2 years, all the paperwork might prove more expensive. What do you think?
> 
> Our children will be attending public school there also.


Thank you I am feeling fine, 

I would think after all the phone calls speaking to different immigration officials you would have learned as an American Citizen you do not need a visa to visit Mexico, you do need a passport for each member of your family...suerte y paz


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> Our children will be attending public school there also.


Can the children of foreigners living in Mexico on tourist cards attend public schools?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Of course not. Besides, the schools aren't very good & many teachers bought their positions.
Private schools would be in order and they aren't cheap.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Of course not. Besides, the schools aren't very good & many teachers bought their positions.
> Private schools would be in order and they aren't cheap.


That's what I thought would be the case. And even not so great private schools don't come cheap.


----------



## tigernerve

Interesting? Do you have any references for this information about the quality being bad in Mexico public schools. 

What I've read and researched online so far about the DF made it seem very impressive. I am working now at finding a way to contact the Ministry of Education Monday to make sure we find away to both get them in and get them registered early. 

The most important thing the Mexican consulate told me was that I get their birth certificates apostille or legalized and their school records legalized and maybe translated by the consulate to get into a public school so it does not appear impossible. 

My post was about the border run though. I really do appreciate the concern. Thanks so much! It would be good to cover all areas. I'm on this forum because I've seen that government officials do not always give accurate information and want to cover every end..


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> What I've read and researched online so far about the DF made it seem very impressive. I am working now at finding a way to contact the Ministry of Education Monday to make sure we find away to both get them in and get them registered early.
> 
> The most important thing the Mexican consulate told me was that I get their birth certificates apostille or legalized and their school records legalized and maybe translated by the consulate to get into a public school so it does not appear impossible.


Impressive, eh? What you have read on line and the reality of the school you may try to have your children enrolled in may differ greatly.

I am at a loss to figure out why your children would be allowed to enroll in the public schools, institutions supported by taxes paid by Mexican citizens and legal residents like me. Perhaps they will charge you some sort of tuition, which seems only fair. 

Did the Mexican consulate you contacted know you were planning to be here on a tourist visa?


----------



## tigernerve

All the Mexican consulates I've spoken to have told me to go on a tourist visa.


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> All the Mexican consulates I've spoken to have told me to go on a tourist visa.


Are we to assume then that the consulate functionaries that you spoke to are fully conversant with the rules for letting non-resident children attend public schools in Mexico City?


----------



## tigernerve

Very good point Isla. It appears that I will need to make many more calls to Mexico to look into this.


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> Very good point Isla. It appears that I will need to make many more calls to Mexico to look into this.


That's an excellent idea. And keep in mind that whatever rules and regs exist on paper may be not be applied the same way in all places.


----------



## tigernerve

Sorry if I confused you. To be more specific, I am the family of five and from the states. But the question for the 15 multi national group was a question I posted on behalf of my friends. I was asking it as a separate question, but I will be going around the same time as them. Since I found this board I thought I would try to help them also. I understand that they will not have any financial issues and can probably get visas easier in Mexico then I. Do not be confused. None of us are in Mexico yet. These are questions about living in Mexico. Because we will be living in Mexico.

Thanks again for all the help.

I hope that clears up any other questions. Did you have any other questions?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Consulate functionaries aren't even very conversant on immigration matters, as shown by past actions; especially when the rules are changed.


----------



## Guest

tigernerve said:


> All the Mexican consulates I've spoken to have told me to go on a tourist visa.


That's probably because the consulates don't process visas outside of MX, and that EVERYONE comes to MX on a tourist visa, and THEN converts it into some form of regular visa at their friendly neighborhood INM offices.

Somehow, all of these recent threads about gymnastics dealing with tourist visas and border runs for a motley group of pilgrims feels like a form of communal mental masturbation. I'm tired....


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoCArlos said:


> That's probably because the consulates don't process visas outside of MX, and that EVERYONE comes to MX on a tourist visa, and THEN converts it into some form of regular visa at their friendly neighborhood INM offices.
> 
> Somehow, all of these recent threads about gymnastics dealing with tourist visas and border runs for a motley group of pilgrims feels like a form of communal mental masturbation. I'm tired....
> 
> I'm Tired Madeline Kahn Blazing Saddles - YouTube


Me too . . .


----------



## chicois8

****** CARLOS, What the problem is here is everyone is using the word visa when they should say tourist card,permit or FMM.....This statement you made is completely wrong:

"That's probably because the consulates don't process visas outside of MX,"

Of course consulates process visas outside Mexico, maybe you do not know or understand that people from many countries around the world need a visa to visit Mexico and it must be applied for and received before they can enter Mexico...below is the official Mexican government website for Immigration with the list of countries where their citizens need a visa to enter Mexico and a worldwide list of Mexican Consulates who grant them...

Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración

suerte y paz


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I didn't tack on "for US citizens" in my statement, thinking of the Original Poster being a US citizen. I do remember going through this process in another country for my family at the MX Consulate there. 

Sorry for creating any confusion.

signed,
Mongo


----------



## chicois8

Yes but remember this tag a long group of 15 multi nationals may be from countries that need visas before entering Mexico......


----------

